# Medical First Responder Course



## brian_k (21 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know of a St. Johns Ambulance Medical First Responder course being offered at any base in the upcoming months?


----------



## Klinkaroo (21 Jul 2010)

I know that Esquimalt runs one fairly regularly. You can check out the Port Operations and Emergency Services Branch DIN site to see the calendar.


----------



## cn (21 Jul 2010)

Try here: http://www.sja.ca/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Klinkaroo (21 Jul 2010)

You won't find any of the military courses on the St-John's Ambulance website. The military runs it's own courses with it's own instructors by the St-John's ambulance curriculum and to their standard and is recognized by them but they do not administer them.

Your best bet is to talk to your training officer as he/she should have the list of all courses available or be able to find out, if they don't know and give you the run around, ask them to contact the location of the Standard first aid training, this is normally the same location as the First Responders course.


----------



## Exodia (8 Aug 2010)

Speaking as a former St. Johns Ambulance volunteer, I would not waste your time with SJA training. I found it to be very mickey mouse and the organization(at least the branch where i was) to be very unorganized, and not very professional.

The MFR course you are asking about is only offered to SJA volunteers and only after a certain amount of time has gone by. At least that was my experience.


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2010)

Exodia said:
			
		

> The MFR course you are asking about is only offered to SJA volunteers and only after a certain amount of time has gone by. At least that was my experience.



Your experience was limited to that Division.  MFR is a course that's offered in the Military as well - it's required by casualty clearing team members on ships and others.  If it's run properly, it's far from Mickey Mouse.

MM


----------



## Exodia (8 Aug 2010)

Well since I am going in as a medical technician, I suppose I will get that course as well.

Yes, granted that was only one detachment. I found it to be very unorganized, and there were far too many politics. Sorry if that sounds like im soap boxing...but oh well.

Good luck!

Will


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2010)

I was a Brigade member for a long time in 3 different Divisions, as a member, Training Officer and a Superintendant - the organization can be like that in some places and there are alot of politics involved as well.  I'd call it soap boxing if your had more experience with it.  And no, you won't get MFR as a Med Tech, unless you're going in as a Reservist.

MM


----------



## R933ex (8 Aug 2010)

Brian,

A few questions:

Why do you need it? Does it have to be the SJA program? What level MFR has been divided into MFR (Brigade focused with 24 hrs of Tng) AMFR 1 (44 hrs) and AMFR Level 2 (80 plus some home study)  but often all are refered to as MFR? Also what area are you in.

I am currently one of only a few level 2 instructors North of 60 and have been involved with the national comity revamping the program. 

As  a consultant I will be doing an AMFR 2, plus a Red Cross First Responder course for a client down south in the next few weeks, so if you get details to me we might be able to get you course loaded.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## X Royal (15 Aug 2010)

As an instructor and volunteer for St. John Ambulance in Ontario I will comment on a few statements made in this thread in respect to Ontario's Policies.
I teach courses up to the Advanced Medical First Responder level.


			
				Exodia said:
			
		

> The MFR course you are asking about is only offered to SJA volunteers and only after a certain amount of time has gone by. At least that was my experience.


As stated already the MFR course is not offered only to SJA volunteers but is also taught to the Canadian Forces and the general public.
As for having a certain amount of time in as a volunteer this is to see if you are going to be a dedicated volunteer and not someone looking to get the course for free. Why should St. John Ambulance supply you with free training than have you say this volunteering is not for me and walk?


			
				R933ex said:
			
		

> What level MFR has been divided into MFR (Brigade focused with 24 hrs of Tng)


Not taught in Ontario to brigade members but to the general public (ie:industrial first aid teams, patient transfer employees) and also some volunteer fire fighters.


> AMFR 1 (44 hrs)


This is the level we qualify or volunteers to.


> AMFR Level 2 (80 plus some home study)


Seldom taught here.

Pro Patria: Rick


----------



## X Royal (15 Aug 2010)

R933ex said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> As  a consultant I will be doing an AMFR 2, plus a Red Cross First Responder course for a client down south in the next few weeks, so if you get details to me we might be able to get you course loaded.
> 
> ...



Tony I suspect he was looking for a free course during duty time. If you were to get him course loaded that would cost him $'s and time.


----------



## Exodia (18 Aug 2010)

X Royal said:
			
		

> As an instructor and volunteer for St. John Ambulance in Ontario I will comment on a few statements made in this thread in respect to Ontario's Policies.
> I teach courses up to the Advanced Medical First Responder level.As stated already the MFR course is not offered only to SJA volunteers but is also taught to the Canadian Forces and the general public.
> As for having a certain amount of time in as a volunteer this is to see if you are going to be a dedicated volunteer and not someone looking to get the course for free. Why should St. John Ambulance supply you with free training than have you say this volunteering is not for me and walk?Not taught in Ontario to brigade members but to the general public (ie:industrial first aid teams, patient transfer employees) and also some volunteer fire fighters.This is the level we qualify or volunteers to.Seldom taught here.
> 
> Pro Patria: Rick




I myself was not looking for free training. I offered to pay for the training and still got nowhere. Oh well, c'est la vie...


----------



## X Royal (19 Aug 2010)

Exodia said:
			
		

> I myself was not looking for free training. I offered to pay for the training and still got nowhere. Oh well, c'est la vie...



Exodia the way you posted my "quote" without the other quotes you have given an inaccurate representation on what I actually posted. You have me saying three completely different things. 
1st - "Not taught in Ontario to brigade members but to the general public (ie:industrial first aid teams, patient transfer employees) and also some volunteer fire fighters."
2nd - "This is the level we qualify or volunteers to."
3rd - "Seldom taught here."
By posting the quote the way you did you have me saying it is not taught to brigade members & it is seldom taught here but we also qualify our volunteers to this level. ???
I was referring to the 3 separate levels of MFR which your quote left out.

As for "I myself was not looking for free training. I offered to pay for the training and still got nowhere." I find it surprising that any branch of St. John Ambulance would turn down the revenue from a paying customer for a course that is open to the general public.


----------

